

Ask HN: Bitcoin value after relaunch? - JacobIrwin

What do you think the value of Bitcoins will be (USD) at the 03:00 GMT Launch (June 25)?<p>Will the value of a Bitcoin rise or fall after relaunch?
======
teralaser
Despite MtGox not being online, bitcoin trading has never been shutdown:
<http://bitcoincharts.com/markets/>

Trading volume has been down a bit, especially just after MtGox closed, but it
has not been illiquid.

~~~
JacobIrwin
Valid points.

I feel Mt. Gox's crashing had the same effect on prices as if the London
Exchange were to crash. Now we wait for the intervention measures to kick in.

------
pkulak
Probably whatever it's trading for on Tradehill or anywhere else.

~~~
JacobIrwin
New to the BC currency, thanks for the resource.

Full list/info here: <https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Trade>

